# New Cockatiel, he bites.



## Sheip (Oct 4, 2012)

Hello,
I purchased a 6 month Cockatiel yesterday from a family near where I live. The Cockatiel is quite intelligent and can already sing tunes such as "The Adams Family" and "Tequilla, Tequilla" as well as say the word "Tequilla" and mimick my laugh. He is quite tamed and has no problem roosting on my shoulder, however the moment I try to stroke him softly he bites. When I touch him with any other body part such as my face or nose he has no problem whatsoever. I feel as if he finds hands intimidating, I also observed he would peck his owners a bit too whenever they tried to pet him. Any advice on how I could reduce biting?

P.S
This is not my first Cockatiel, I owned one for over 3 years however I sadly had to part with him as I was moving to another country and couldn't stand the thought of my 'Tiel in Quarantine for 30 days.

Pic related. It's my tiel.


I would also like to add that he only bites when he is on a shoulder, if he isn't he will simply avoid your hand and try to get to your shoulder. 
-Sheip


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

some birds just dont like hands, i am thinking maybe he might be one of them. it might be a good idea to give him his favourite treats by hand, so he may start to see hands as a good thing


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Maybe he's afraid that a hand coming toward him when he's on the shoulder means he's getting moved off the shoulder? Since he likes being there he might just be attempting to fight for his right to stay. It might help if you could try some step-up training when he's *not* on your shoulder. If you're picking him up from another location, try giving him some millet as soon as he steps on your hand, so that he'll want to stay there and eat it. If he's not ready for that, maybe just try hand-feeding him treats wherever he may be to get him more used to the idea that those scary things are not so bad. If you manage to get him to step up for you from the shoulder without biting, definitely reward him with a treat.

One of my tiels also started out hating my hands, but he has gotten better over the couple of months I've had him. He always liked me, but he would _never_ step up at first. He always flew/ran away or got defensive and nipped. Now he actually steps up without a fuss much of the time, and sits on my hand. Granted, I think my other tiel may have taught him that it was okay, but still. Progress.


----------



## mouseb (Aug 2, 2012)

My birds was the same as you say he lets you rub your head or nose. When you are rubbing your head or nose just gradually bring your hand up to his head and try to give him some scritches from there and keep trying.

Also just noticed your end part where you said he tries to get straight to your shoulder, my conure also does this, he will fly to me to get to my shoulder. Trying to figure out the reasoning now.


----------



## Sheip (Oct 4, 2012)

echolalia said:


> Maybe he's afraid that a hand coming toward him when he's on the shoulder means he's getting moved off the shoulder? Since he likes being there he might just be attempting to fight for his right to stay. It might help if you could try some step-up training when he's *not* on your shoulder. If you're picking him up from another location, try giving him some millet as soon as he steps on your hand, so that he'll want to stay there and eat it. If he's not ready for that, maybe just try hand-feeding him treats wherever he may be to get him more used to the idea that those scary things are not so bad. If you manage to get him to step up for you from the shoulder without biting, definitely reward him with a treat.
> 
> One of my tiels also started out hating my hands, but he has gotten better over the couple of months I've had him. He always liked me, but he would _never_ step up at first. He always flew/ran away or got defensive and nipped. Now he actually steps up without a fuss much of the time, and sits on my hand. Granted, I think my other tiel may have taught him that it was okay, but still. Progress.


He's fine when it comes to stepping up. I've made it very clear to him that he depends on me for transportation from room to room in the house and he seems to be trusting me a bit more and following me for brief periods of time. He can stay on my shoulder for hours though. I really do miss my old bird though :/ She was a sweetheart and I'll always miss her.

Also the two Tiels in your Siggy are gorgeous. I wanted a while and black Tiel too


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

He's so adorable.


----------



## crismeza (Sep 23, 2012)

mine too he's not afraid to step up in my finger or eating from my hand he climbs my arm, but he doesn't want to be pet with my hand i also rub my nose in his chest and he stays there but when i try to put my hand he hisses and moves :S


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Our William is a cuddlebug with me,but never lets me scratch his head.He will only allow my husband to do it .Hes OK with me rubbing my face or nose on his chest,or putting my face next to his-thats as good as it gets.Syd,our baby cockatiel,used to let me scratch his head at first,but now that hes growing up,he wont allow me anymore,so I kiss them on their wings.As you see, it all depends on the bird personality,just give him time.All the best X x


----------

